# Fuji Carbon Rahmen und Rock Shox Recon



## salatbauchvieh (22. Oktober 2011)

Fuji Carbon Rahmen







Rock Shox Recon

Ritchey wcs Vorbau rot

Shimano-MTB-Tourenschuh Größe 45 (geeignet für 43/44)


----------

